
How I Went from Graduate School Student to Amazon Warehouse Janitor - charmides
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/12/from-graduate-student-to-amazon-warehouse-janitor.html
======
fromthestart
>I was going to be able to eat this week, but after having spent the past 14
years of my life getting a bachelor’s degree in English, getting a master’s
degree in creative writing

This has nothing to do with the color of her skin, and actually this entire
article seems part of a growing trend in American society wherein negative
life outcomes are handwaved away with excuses of racism and sexism, as opposed
to critical self introspection.

Good on you for dedicating 14 years of your life to subjects you were
passionate about. Now welcome to the real world where certain skills are
simply not in high demand.

This is stereotypical millennial entitlement, irrationally justified by false
victimhood. Par for the course with Slate.

~~~
charmides
Right. The author seems to think she has the right to find work in "her chosen
field."

Anyway, I think Slate's strategy is working fine. The outrageousness of this
piece is what compelled me to share it here.

